# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  Erreur de la base de donnes

## Laurent Dardenne

Salut,
cette recherche gnre une erreur :
http://wiki.developpez.com/Special:R...ext=Rechercher



> Erreur de syntaxe de la requte dans la base de donnes est intervenue.  Ceci peut indiquer un bogue dans le logiciel. La dernire requte traite par la base de donnes tait :(Requte SQL cache)depuis la fonction   . MySQL a renvoy lerreur  145 : Table './wiki/searchindex' is marked as crashed and should be repaired (localhost) .

----------

